# 11 month old not wanting to eat



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello i was wondering if anyone here has had this problem before.

my girl is 11 months now and she has got into this habbit of not wanting to eat in the morning or pretty much any time i feed her.
she would normally get her food before i go to work in the morning and she would eat like 80% of it before i left and when i came home the dish would be empty and then i would feed her at 6pm and that would be eatin all up also.

but the past 2 weeks she has been weird.
i feed her in the morning and i come home to a 80% full dish sometime it seems like she has not touched it.
and at night she picks at her food but never sits down to eat like she use to.
i have been feeding her wellness puppy and she always liked it.

has anyone else delt with this kind of thing before is she just sick of the food?

she is acting normal wants to play go for walks all that just the eating thing and im starting to get kinda worried about it.

any help would be great


thanks Mike


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Your not really giving her a scheduled feeding if your leaving whats left in the bowl for her to eat. She may just be full .... feed her at set times and pick up what she leaves behind dont leave the food down for free feed ..... you'll see the difference and she wont starve herself ... she's prolly just full all the time ... her stomaches not getting time in between feeding to digest as you leave the left overs there for her .... but thats just my opinion


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Your not really giving her a scheduled feeding if your leaving whats left in the bowl for her to eat. She may just be full .... feed her at set times and pick up what she leaves behind dont leave the food down for free feed ..... you'll see the difference and she wont starve herself ... she's prolly just full all the time ... her stomaches not getting time in between feeding to digest as you leave the left overs there for her .... but thats just my opinion


i dont think you understand....if i pick up the food they she will not have anythign to eat.. i put food down...and she does not eat it...so if i pick it up then we are talking hours till her next feeding.

she has always been on the clock with feeding.. 8am and 6pm...but she just stoped so you think i should just let her go hungry all day if she does not eat in the am?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

KnineGuy said:


> Hello i was wondering if anyone here has had this problem before.
> 
> my girl is 11 months now and she has got into this habbit of not wanting to eat in the morning or pretty much any time i feed her.
> she would normally get her food before i go to work in the morning and she would eat like 80% of it before i left and when i came home the dish would be empty and then i would feed her at 6pm and that would be eatin all up also.
> ...


I was just pointing out what you stated in the beginning ... she would eat 80 % of her food before you left and when u came home the finish would be empty .... so I'm taking it that you leave the food out for her to eat at all day? If so then she stays full the norm would be to feed a dog at a certain time of day (schedule) for 20mins whats left over gets picked up/tossed. So their not picking at will and can be hungry next feeding.
She can be tired of the food .... I won't say that doesn't happen cuz it happened to me with an old guy of mine. If she's drinkn water playing and seems ok try changing her diet and setting a stricter feeding schedule... watching to how many treats you give her in between feedings if any ... maybe set up an appt for a check up just to make sure better to be safe....... now I'm just talking from an owners point of experience ....... someone here may come along with a more advice on a better level ...... cuz even as a owner of 22 yrs I still get stumped thank goodness for these guys .......


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

yea when things where going well i would leave her food down in the morning cuz im gone for 8 hours but at that time she would still eat her dinner.
now its a whole new ball game...im just confused about this whole thing.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Call your vet and explain whats going on... doesn't hurt to be safe... but still once you figure out whats wrong its best not to leave the food out for her its ok to wait til her next feeding. The body needs time to rest and digest.
I don't know what foods to recommend I'm sure theres posts about foods cuz my guys eat raw ... for myself tho I'd see if she eats something else ... get a trial size or something of another good brand dog food n see and call the vet ..... hope it all works out ....... she's a pretty girl !


----------



## Bryan Morris (Oct 8, 2009)

I've encountered this same phenomenon with my 5 month pup a few weeks ago. She was playing, walking, living the same way just that she was not eating. I've requested advice here with a basic concept already in mind and decided to follow my gut and don't worry about it. I just wanted to make sure that it wasn't something alarming that I'm not knowledgeable about and it resulted to be not. Don't change the food because six months or so from now you'll be changing again due to creating a picky eater. Just let her go hungry if she does not want to eat and when she really wants the food she will eat it. Mine went like this for a about 2 weeks and she seems to be coming around fine now with the very same food, nothing has changed.

Bryan Morris


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

if you have real problems buy some turkey necks and boil them up and put them on top of the kibble. they usualy will eat meat if a dog turns it down i would get it checked out. plus they like to chew on the bones.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

have you tried feeding her raw. There are a few pwoplw on there that will be able to give you some good recipes. we buy pre pacakaged raw food frozen. I feed my girl twice a day once in the morning once at night. no joke as soon as the food hits the floor its all gone. I dont know if age has anything to do with it since she is only 3.5 months. but everyone i know that feeds their dogs raw says the same thing. look into it when you have time i think that your girl might really like it.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

i just took her for a hour jog in the park after the giants loss i think we both needed it.
she will eat anything but her food pretty much and if i do add something in she pretty much noses threw it to pick up whatever i put in it..
i have taken her to the vet and i was told im "over protective" im viewed as the parent who takes there kid to the Dr. if they blink funny...but my pup almost died from parvo when she was 3 months so yea i do worry cuz i have almost lost her once. so im ok with being labled that


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Your probably feeding her too much. We make dogs picky by trying to switch foods anytime they turn their nose at what we offer. 
If your dog is 11 months and you are still on puppy you need to switch to adult. How much are you feeding her and how much does she weigh?

Do not change the food other than putting her on the adult food but you can do that overtime when you need to buy more food. Offer her food in the am and if she does not eat pick it up, Then offer the food in the pm if she does not eat in 5 min pick up the food. Then with no food for the fist day try again and repeat the process. I have seen dogs go as long as 5 days before being hungry enough to eat when you off the food. At this time while you are getting her use to a schedule do not give her treats or food treats like pig ears and such.

As long as it is not medical like your dog is not sickly, then you just need to stick to a schedule and let her go hungry a few days before she realizes she needs to eat when you offer food or she will not eat at all. Your pup could also be over weight and another reason why she is not hungry. Do you have pictures of her from the side?

I would not start feeding her things to entice her to eat like raw, unless you had already planned on changing her to raw I would not go that route. If you give in and try different things to make her eat you are creating a picky eater. In our kennel we never have problems with dogs not wanting to eat. If you do not eat what food is offered when it is offered they do not eat...... they all at some point eat and then it is no longer an issue.

Oh and do you feed her any kind of treats during the day?


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Your probably feeding her too much. We make dogs picky by trying to switch foods anytime they turn their nose at what we offer.
> If your dog is 11 months and you are still on puppy you need to switch to adult. How much are you feeding her and how much does she weigh?
> 
> Do not change the food other than putting her on the adult food but you can do that overtime when you need to buy more food. Offer her food in the am and if she does not eat pick it up, Then offer the food in the pm if she does not eat in 5 min pick up the food. Then with no food for the fist day try again and repeat the process. I have seen dogs go as long as 5 days before being hungry enough to eat when you off the food. At this time while you are getting her use to a schedule do not give her treats or food treats like pig ears and such.
> ...


:goodpost: You could write book.
Just to emphasize it is fine to make the dog go without food until they are hungry enough to eat what you offer. I know it seems mean, but it is not. If your pup will readily eat treats and meat, but refuses to eat his/her dry kibble, she is spoiled and holding out for the "good" stuff.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Your probably feeding her too much. We make dogs picky by trying to switch foods anytime they turn their nose at what we offer.
> If your dog is 11 months and you are still on puppy you need to switch to adult. How much are you feeding her and how much does she weigh?
> 
> Do not change the food other than putting her on the adult food but you can do that overtime when you need to buy more food. Offer her food in the am and if she does not eat pick it up, Then offer the food in the pm if she does not eat in 5 min pick up the food. Then with no food for the fist day try again and repeat the process. I have seen dogs go as long as 5 days before being hungry enough to eat when you off the food. At this time while you are getting her use to a schedule do not give her treats or food treats like pig ears and such.
> ...


you bring a lot of good points up but i am not making her a picky eater i have not changed her food at all she has been on wellness from the day i got her home.
she is also not overwieght he is 50lbs and she gets a cup and a 1/4 2 times a day with very little to no treats unless we are training.

i dont have any really good side shots of her...but here are 2 from about 3 weeks ago,
i am doing what you said tho i picked her food up and she will not get it till tomrrow morning she did go looking for her food tonight but i did not give it to her so my guess is she will eat tomrrow morning bo prob.

thanks for the info guys here are the pics the one is kinda a side shot...its a bit older but she is the same now just a little bigger but still same body


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

She is a pretty girl! I have an 11 month old male. He only eats once per day now. You have to keep in mind that their metabolism is changing as their physical growth slows down. I bet she eats what you offer today.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She looks good! She is not over weight. When I say making her a picky eater I mean you could make her a picky eater by giving in or many ppl make them picky by doing that. Not necessarily you and it is good you have not gave in to her trying to by finicky.

You have the right idea, just try it for a week and she should be eating when you offer it in no time.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Actually it is a good idea to switch up their food. If you continuelly give the same food your dog can build up a reaction to the food. If you change it up once and awhile you are building resistance and wont have a allergic reaction. 

I agree have a set time you feed your pup she looks good so I wouldn't worry if she misses a meal. I only feed Vendetta once a day I have for a few months now and she is just 11mos today.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have to disagree on switching the food. Of course this is all opinion but myself and many other kennel owners I personally know have all feed the same food for years with NO problems. Nor have I heard anything on the building up a reaction to a certain food. Not saying it can't happen, shoot anything and everything _can_ happen but that would be very unlikely. A good diet and consistency in a feeding schedule is all you need.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

To kinda go off what performanceknls is saying. I was having this issue too. I thought my little one (12 weeks) should be eating like 2-4 cups of food a day because that's what the bag said. So I tried that and kinda forced her to eat and sometimes she'd just eat a little. So me freaking out I made it more enticing by adding some milk or some soft food. Guess what? I did that for 4 days, and she still ate what she wanted. So for about 3 days now I leave the food as is out of the bag and give her 1 cup at a feeding. She eats what she wants and put the rest away. Do the same thing at 6pm. She eats what she wants, that's the same as a human. I'm sure you've gone an entire day maybe eating a sandwich or have those days where you eat everything in sight. So, it's just the dog being normal, IMO. 

**oh and if you have a rawhide or a chew stick in the house check that too. Mine didn't eat one day all day and I realized she had hid a pig ear in her crate and ate that...pig ears actually expand in the stomach so she was full.

I'm not saying she's medically good or not. Vet will give you the best if she starts losing weight, vomiting, and seems sick. But if she's not eating she's not hungry probably.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> She looks good! She is not over weight. When I say making her a picky eater I mean you could make her a picky eater by giving in or many ppl make them picky by doing that. Not necessarily you and it is good you have not gave in to her trying to by finicky.
> 
> You have the right idea, just try it for a week and she should be eating when you offer it in no time.


well this morning she ate with no problem at all :woof:
i put her food down for her at 7am and by 7:10 90% was gone i told her to eat up and she did not want it so i picked it up and gave her fresh water and bounced to work so when i get home im going to take her on a jog so i wonder if she will eat again tonight.
after i finish off the rest of this bad of puppy i will switch to adult wellness.

what do you think i should feed her she is 50lbs is 1 1\4 cup at feeding times?

thanks for the input also:goodpost:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah and see how she looks and adjust by 1/4 cup at a time. So feeding her the same amount is fine unless she loses weight and looks thin or packs on pounds you just adjust for that. In the winter I notice I have to feed more because of the cold.
YAY I am happy she ate! I knew it would work


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

knineguy i think your dog looks real healthy. to me she doesnt look under weight.


----------

